# Phrags with yellow leaves?



## Missgreen (Oct 31, 2013)

I recently purchased two Phragmipediums from Wubben orchids(September) One besseae Flavum and one Jason Fischer. I'm a bit stumped as to why their leaves are so pale compared to my other Phragmipediums, which all have fresh, light green leaves. Like on a green leafed Paphiopedilum. I'm worried there might be something wrong with my new plants, their leaves really are quite pale. I water them with RO water with 1 teaspoon of Ackerne Rainmix pr. 5 liter of water. Could it be because they've received more light at the orchid nursery they came from?


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2013)

Akerne Rain Mix is virtually the same as the MSU fert out here in the US.

I this particluar mix is dry (granular) then 1tsp/5L is quite a bit stronger than the 1/4 to 1/2 tsp per gallon that I would not go beyond for MSU. Especially for phags.

Do you measure TDS/conductivity of your fert mix? That is much more reliable to compare with different growers than measuring spoons per gallon and/or L with the myriad of fert mixes around the world.

Phrags can generally handle pretty bright light, but are you indoors under artificial, greenhouse, or windowsill.

Many phrags also want continuous water at the roots, so lots of reasons things could be problematic.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2013)

a photo would be helpfull.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 31, 2013)

Missgreen said:


> I recently purchased two Phragmipediums from Wubben orchids(September) One besseae Flavum and one Jason Fischer. I'm a bit stumped as to why their leaves are so pale compared to my other Phragmipediums, which all have fresh, light green leaves. Like on a green leafed Paphiopedilum. I'm worried there might be something wrong with my new plants, their leaves really are quite pale. I water them with RO water with 1 teaspoon of Ackerne Rainmix pr. 5 liter of water. Could it be because they've received more light at the orchid nursery they came from?



Yes, plants growing under brighter conditions can be light green. Some Phrags are also naturaly lighter green if we compare with others on the same growing conditions. Your new babies can be healthy even if not the same color as your other plants. 

But I agree with Rick. 1 teaspoon per 5 liters of MSU type fertiliser is a lot if you fertilize with every watering.


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, it's a problem that I haven't figured out how to upload pictures to Slippertalk. 

My other Phrags seems to be doing okay. I grow them in a greenhouse during the summer and recently moved them inside under artificial lights. They also recieve sunlight from an East facing window. I keep all my Phrags wet, besseae, schliemi, Living Fire, Calurum, Peruflora's Angel and Eumelia Arias, except my caudatum and Andean Tears which seem to prefer it a little on the dryer side. 

My besseae is in bloom again and my Calurum is spiking so I'm doing something right. THe two I mentioned, besseae var Flavum and Jason Fischer, was very pale when I got them and they don't seem to be getting greener.


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 1, 2013)

my first attempt at uploading a photo


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmm no success, wonder what I did wrong


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 1, 2013)

*second attempt*


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay one more time


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2013)

You have to use a photo sharing site like Flikr or Photobucket and then attach the links here. Not fun.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 1, 2013)

Eric, the pics are on Imageshack.

Missgreen you must choose a link for sharing the picture (links are under the picuture, at right)


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2013)

It does look like a nutrient deficiency. Try the Epsom Salts route.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 4, 2013)

Agree about Epsom salts.
I use it a couple of times a year on mine and it really helps green them up.
I think 1 teaspoon per gallon is the recommended rate,
David


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2013)

How often are you watering them?


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 4, 2013)

They always have water in the saucer


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you water from the top? If so, how often.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 4, 2013)

Missgreen said:


> They always have water in the saucer


Phrags do better with oxygen fresh water vs water sitting in the saucer which can become stale, stagnant. In nature they're found along stream beds, moving water.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> Phrags do better with oxygen fresh water vs water sitting in the saucer which can become stale, stagnant. In nature they're found along stream beds, moving water.


Or on steep cliffs with moisture constantly seeping out of the rocks and running through the roots. I think I read somewhere that some are actually epiphytes.


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you for all your advice, I'll look into the fertilizer and see if it need adjusting. But my other Phragmipediums really seem to be doing great, even though they maybe are being fertilized too heavily and aren't in running water. All are sprouting new growths and two have started blooming again 6 months after I got them. My problem have been my two recently purchased Phrags, which had very yellow leaves when they arrived but now it's finally starting to look like they're getting some colour


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 7, 2013)

Eric I water them from the top when they get dry  enough to fill the saucer with enough water to fill the saucer for about a week


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 7, 2013)

Missgreen said:


> Eric I water them from the top when they get dry  enough to fill the saucer with enough water to fill the saucer for about a week




You could flush the excess water instead of keeping it on the saucer. It is important to avoid salt bult up.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

OK, try a little Epsom salts to help Cal uptake. Good luck.


----------



## Missgreen (Nov 9, 2013)

I have them in a rockwool/perlite etc. mix. I am in no way an expert but they seem to be thriving. Are Phragmipediums just very forgiving?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2013)

except for crown rot, hybrids yes.


----------



## Missgreen (Dec 5, 2013)

My two new plants seems to be doing much better now, the new shoots are getting nice and green. In the end I just repotted them into my normal medium for Phrags and water them like the rest. It's going to be interesting to see if Jason will flower for me, it's a big plant. I'm not sure I will buy more plants from Wubben, I can't help but feeling a little disappointed with the size of the Angraecums and the besseae Flavum and the colour of the two Phrags. They do have a nice hybrid Phrag selection though


----------

